# freenas-openmediavault



## W1ck3d (Jun 15, 2020)

not sure if this is where i should post this or not but here goes
im completely retarded in the ways of linux or any of its distros always been a windows user
however i have a large drive array and im wanting to setup an ftp server (free) so that i can share files with a friend of mine in another state
would also like to be able to map the same share folder into my windows pc so i can add or remove files at will
any help would be great ive followed many videos and tutorials cant seem to get things working
i would even let someone connect to a donor pc and set things up for me with teamviewer if someone is willing


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 15, 2020)

Someone already made video tutorials for OMV.









I'm using the older 4.x version for a couple of years now and it's been really solid, fairly easy to use and have reasonable hardware requirements.

You might want to watch this as well.


----------



## W1ck3d (Jun 16, 2020)

yep looks like its back to windows for me with no ftp

i have followed these videos step by step yet it doesnt work i dont know if its a version difference or what


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 16, 2020)

W1ck3d said:


> yep looks like its back to windows for me with no ftp


It's really quite easy to install. Don't be afraid, it won't bite.


----------



## W1ck3d (Jun 16, 2020)

installing is easy setup makes my head hurt


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 16, 2020)

W1ck3d said:


> installing is easy setup makes my head hurt


The basic setup takes about all of five minutes, or are you talking about the Linux configuration?


----------



## W1ck3d (Jun 16, 2020)

im talking about going in and adjusting everything plus none of these videos explains how to get my friend in georgia to connect to my server in texas for file transfers



TheLostSwede said:


> The basic setup takes about all of five minutes, or are you talking about the Linux configuration?


i just again followed the top video step by step 
rebooted the server as i needed to replace a faulty HBA ad now the thing wont even open the gui even after putting the original hba back in place
before that i could browse files via the web and download them but i could not upload anything through the web to the server openmediavault is worthless


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 16, 2020)

W1ck3d said:


> im talking about going in and adjusting everything plus none of these videos explains how to get my friend in georgia to connect to my server in texas for file transfers
> 
> 
> i just again followed the top video step by step
> ...


You asked for an install video, I provided that.

If you look, the same guy has videos about optional software that you can install as well, although in this case, it's not needed, as OMV comes with a built in FTP server, which would be the easiest way to set that up. Simply make sure you can access your NAS from outside of your network (usually requires an open port in your router), set up an account for your mate, give that account access to what ever data you want to share and give it FTP access, switch on the FTP server and make sure it's got access to whatever you want it to share and off you go.

Another option would be to enable SAMBA, set up a VPN and allow him/her to add a shared folder on his/her PC (still requires a local account on your NAS for your friend).

It's really not all that hard and all of it is done in the GUI.

So based on the fact that you don't know how to use something, makes it worthless, ok then...


----------



## W1ck3d (Jun 16, 2020)

well as stated i followed his instructions pefectly and doesnt work so in my case it is useless especially since its an outdated video the versions of plugins and such are new then stated in the video not sure if that has anything to do with it but i know it doesnt work,port forwarding was and is enabled i cant even get the gui up anymore i guess im just going to pay for unraid atleast it half way works


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 16, 2020)

W1ck3d said:


> well as stated i followed his instructions pefectly and doesnt work so in my case it is useless especially since its an outdated video the versions of plugins and such are new then stated in the video not sure if that has anything to do with it but i know it doesnt work,port forwarding was and is enabled i cant even get the gui up anymore i guess im just going to pay for unraid atleast it half way works


Or you know, install it again, learn how to use it. You seem to have broken some key part of the OS if you can't reach the system you installed it on.


----------



## W1ck3d (Jun 16, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Or you know, install it again, learn how to use it. You seem to have broken some key part of the OS if you can't reach the system you installed it on.


thats what i was thinking but as stated im a complete noob when it comes to anything other then windows and i would be running windows on my servers if it wasnt for not having windows support for my HBA controllers


----------



## ERazer (Jun 16, 2020)

try unRaid

follow this guy's YT he pretty much got all the tutorial you need about unRaid









						Spaceinvader One
					

Making useful videos and tutorials about computing-related topics covering Linux, Windows and OSX subjects. As well as Pcs and laptops I also focus on virtua...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## W1ck3d (Jun 16, 2020)

ERazer said:


> try unRaid
> 
> follow this guy's YT he pretty much got all the tutorial you need about unRaid
> 
> ...


my problem with unraid is the cost as i have 72 sas drives im using lol so i would need to purchase 2 pro licenses i can barely afford 1


----------



## ERazer (Jun 16, 2020)

W1ck3d said:


> my problem with unraid is the cost as i have 72 sas drives im using lol so i would need to purchase 2 pro licenses i can barely afford 1


ahh thats a lil much


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 16, 2020)

Some other options.








						7 Best home server software options to fit your needs
					

This post introduces 7 best home server software that could meet your needs of a file server, media server, download station, etc. or a mix of these.




					www.smarthomebeginner.com


----------



## W1ck3d (Jun 16, 2020)

yes ive tried that one didnt have any better luck with it ,the OMV i had it installed folders mapped in windows all was good but the ftp aspect of it 
i could connect log in but could only download files from it via fpt i couldnt get it up allow uploading for the life of me and windows was preventing me from accessing the user folder created for my friend didnt have permission


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 16, 2020)

Well, in Linux you have to assign permissions...

Anyhow, I can't help if you're not willing to spend some time on reading up and learning how to use things.


----------



## W1ck3d (Jun 16, 2020)

im currently reinstalling then i will follow the video again step by step for setup 
il report back once its done win or lose


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2020)

W1ck3d said:


> my problem with unraid is the cost as i have 72 sas drives im using lol so i would need to purchase 2 pro licenses i can barely afford 1


72 drives is a damn good effort!!  What size are they??!

Please do report back and let us know how things go   Sometimes things that are easy aren't the best route, so the things that we have to learn might take a little longer, but are much much better long term


----------



## W1ck3d (Jun 17, 2020)

phill said:


> 72 drives is a damn good effort!!  What size are they??!
> 
> Please do report back and let us know how things go   Sometimes things that are easy aren't the best route, so the things that we have to learn might take a little longer, but are much much better long term


its 72 1tb seagate sas drives
they were cheap so they will work for now until i can afford larger size and until i need more space
i have it installed have port forwarded 
now im stuck and i dont know what to do to get ftp working i cannot access the user folder through windows its locked
also when i ftp into the server from outside my network and log in the only thing i can do is download files i cannot upload to the server


----------



## W1ck3d (Jun 21, 2020)

im getting this message when trying to make a raid array

Failed to execute command 'export PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin; export LANG=C.UTF-8; omv-mkraid /dev/md0 -l raid5 -n 27 -N Storage /dev/sda /dev/sdaa /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde /dev/sdf /dev/sdg /dev/sdh /dev/sdi /dev/sdj /dev/sdk /dev/sdl /dev/sdm /dev/sdn /dev/sdo /dev/sdp /dev/sdq /dev/sdr /dev/sds /dev/sdt /dev/sdu /dev/sdv /dev/sdw /dev/sdx /dev/sdy /dev/sdz 2>&1' with exit code '1': mdadm: layout defaults to left-symmetric mdadm: layout defaults to left-symmetric mdadm: chunk size defaults to 512K mdadm: size set to 976630272K mdadm: automatically enabling write-intent bitmap on large array mdadm: Defaulting to version 1.2 metadata mdadm: ADD_NEW_DISK for /dev/sdj failed: Invalid argument


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 21, 2020)

I think you're trying to add too many drive.





						A guide to mdadm - Linux Raid Wiki
					






					raid.wiki.kernel.org
				




Also, I still don't understand why you're not over at the OMV forums asking questions, as there's a very dedicated community there that can help.

This is how to set up shares, users and permissions, although for version 4.x rather than 5.x so it might look a bit different.









Here's how to access your NAS from outside your network.









I guess there are no videos on how to set up FTP, as it's really just a matter of enabling it and making sure that the user accounts have the right to access FTP.


----------



## W1ck3d (Jun 21, 2020)

creating an array with 27 drives
my other server has an array with 36 drives on the same version of omv without issue



TheLostSwede said:


> I think you're trying to add too many drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i come here because i find TPU to be a more reliable place to find information then other forums as well as more knowledgeable people to get information from


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 22, 2020)

W1ck3d said:


> i come here because i find TPU to be a more reliable place to find information then other forums as well as more knowledgeable people to get information from


That's nice, but on the OMV forums you'd get actual help, rather than suggestions.


----------

